# Prince has a Princess!



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

So after 6 months of thinking about it and thinking some more, then postponing due to my recent trips to Europe and the US, tonight was the night. I had been counting the hours for this evening to arrive. A cat-lover friend was coming to help me but she had the most horrendous day of her life today, poor thing. I decided not to postpone any longer. It just became so that I couldn't stand seeing Gatita in the streets one more night.

So I acted swiftly. I had to juggle 3 complex activities in 1, and I was very late back from work. Prince had been alone all day and was desperate for his evening garden break. My strays were waiting for me downstairs desperately hungry. Gatita was one of them. So I came into the apt., changed clothes in a few seconds, filled the container with the kibble for the strays and grabbed the pet carrier on the way out. I poured the kibble in the bowls, shoved some wet food (Gatita's weakness) into the carrier, shoved her tail inside as she devoured the food and zipped up the carrier. Lifted it and carried her the 2 floors up the stairs to the elevator. Placed her in my bedroom. She started exploring the house, ate more wet food and treats, had a drink of water, and purred. She'd occasionally let out this heart-wrenching yowl, but otherwise all was going marvellously.

And then I had to mess up. I rushed downstairs to bring Prince back home, leaving my bedroom door too open. When Prince and I got home, Gatita was wandering in the living room. Even though they've known each other for almost a year and sit near each other every evening for hours, Prince attacked her viciously.

I was desperate, I had not foreseen this scenario at all. I didn't know what to do. He tore lots of hair off her. She ran and hid under my bed and he ran after her but at last he obeyed me and left the bedroom.

That was about 3.5 hours ago, and since then I've been alternating between him and her, pampering each, bedroom door fully closed because Prince is so big and strong that he managed to open it when I left it slightly ajar with the stopper blocking it. 

She's hardly moved since, and hasn't made a sound. She was tense at first but she's lying down now, I think she's asleep. My bed is against the wall, so I can't reach to touch her or see her well in the dark under the bed. I used a stick to shove a cushion under the bed, a bowl of fresh water and her litter box. I talked to her for a long time, explaining that now she's a Princess, *Princess Gatita* (someone on these forums said I should call her Princess), and that she'll suffer no more dogs, cats, hunger, thirst, cold, rain, bad humans, storms, wind. Winters will be under the duvet or her new, pink, fleece and fake lambskin blanket in her soft, round bed brought especially for her from Petco, USA. She must've understood, because she relaxed and stretched out. 

I promised her that Prince wouldn't enter the bedroom at all, but Prince was smarter than me. He stalked on the other side of the door all the time I was with her, then was so quick to get inside when I opened the door a little to get out of the room that he managed to get in. He scolded her a lot, but I held the stick in front of him, blocking his access to her, so he relented and didn't come near her under the bed. Then he did something I'd like to understand: he smelled the door frame and the bed frame to check if she had marked the bedroom as hers.

All this time she didn't move or make a sound. This worries me.

Then Prince stayed in the bedroom, he wouldn't take no for an answer, he just wanted to be where I was and the action was. He played with his toys there and I managed to lure him out.

Now they're both asleep, one in the living room, the other under the bed. The bedroom door is open.

Let's see what the night brings...

The mother is exhausted but utterly blissed out.

Any comments, advice, etc. will be more than welcome...


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh well done, you've done a great thing for your little Princess. I'd just keep going with what you're doing- it's a shock to Prince, but with time he'll get used to it.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you, Abbie! That's the same word my cat-expert friend said: shock.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Sounds like you are doing a wonderful job. once Prince gets over his shock it should smooth out. 

Sounds like your 2 kitties are lucky to have a mom like you :catmilk


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Awww!! Congrats on getting Princess back.  Do you have pictures?


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

That was an intense read, like something you'd read in a suspense book lol.. I was kind of on the edge of my seat the whole time reading! No, really I was!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Straysmommy said:


> someone on these forums said I should call her Princess


That would be me.!! I am *SO* honored that you chose that name for her.







As for everything else, just give it time. One thing you might have to do is keep Prince and Princess separated for a week or two, then gradually introduce them. Maybe prop the door open about two inches with door stoppers on either side and let them sniff at each other. Feed them by the door with Princess in your bedroom and Prince on the other side. Try that for a bit and see how that goes.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you all so much!

It's now morning and nothing has changed. They're sleeping each in their room. Prince doesn't come near her, probably because I hold the stick when he goes in her direction. Now I've given the Princess her morning treat, a can of Fancy Feast, and it breaks my heart that she's not touching it, and I know how much she loves wet food. She hasn't used the litter box either...


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Give her time. It's a new environment for her, so she's probably a little scared. She'll probably eat and use the litter box after you leave the room. Things will be fine.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Congratulations Straysmommy!! It's just a new environment for her and over time, she'll get used to it It's probably all too overwhelming for her! The new cat bed for her sounds so cool! I love the names; Prince and Princess!! I love it!><


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

I agree, just give her time. Evie didn't come out from under the sofa bed for two days- no eating, no litter tray use. She just curled up purring away to comfort herself. I was beside myself with worry- fast forward less than a week, and she's suddenly a lap cat who gobbles down any food. It was a similiar story with Mitzi too. It's scary for cats as they have no control over what happens to them- they don't understand that suddenly their with a human who would never hurt them.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Abbie said:


> It's scary for cats as they have no control over what happens them.


That's right Abbie:wink It's very hard for them to control what exactly happens to them. It's like they are saying, "Oh no! What's happened to me? Where am I? Am I in danger or not?". They get used to their new surroundings after a while:cool


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

KittieLover said:


> like they are saying, "Oh no! What's happened to me? Where am I? Am I in danger or not?".


That's indeed her attitude! Today she came out of hiding, so I lay on the bed petting her and cuddling with her. She was happily looking outside the window and purring, yet every 10 minutes or so she'd let out this heart-wrenching yowl. After a while the yowls became less and less heart-wrenching, then they stopped. Thing is, I "adopted" her about 8 months ago, and she's known Prince for over 6 months, we've been together the 3 of us every night for several hours all this time. So I'm a source of comfort to her, rather than having to study me and get used to me. It's indeed the new environment that scares her. Coupled with fear of Prince's reactions, due to the attack I unnecessarily caused last night.

Prince seems a lot more accepting. He's been inside the bedroom several times, or outside the door with the door open, and hasn't made any hostile gestures. It helped a lot that I pampered him more than ever last night.

But Princess was very afraid and cried when Prince got inside the bedroom this morning.

We've all been sleeping lots during the day today, as last night was so hard on all our nerves.

Princess won't use her litter box. She relieved herself (tons!) on my new 300-thread count bed linen.

Prince has diarrhea, he didn't make it to the litter box today.

Not easy...


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aw! I'm dying to see pictures of her! I want to see pictures. lol


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

You're right, konstargirl. Until she comes out and I can take her photos, I'm posting the photo that I posted here several months ago, titled "A stray".


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Here:


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh thats her? Aw! I think I've seen it before.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes, that's her. 

Now I keep the bedroom door shut all the time and she's more back to herself. She ate the Fancy Feast with gusto and sat on my lap till my legs went numb - like she does every night outside. And she's back to criticizing everything I do and don't do, which is her typical girly-girl self when she's at her best.

Too much petting - "growl!"
Too little petting - "growl!"
Food not down fast enough - "growl!"
Petting in the wrong place - "growl!"
Taking her off my lap to rest my legs - "grooooooowwwwwwl!"


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Definitely back to herself. I brushed her with the Furminator, which she loved, then tried to refresh her with a wet wipe (it's too hot here), which she hated, so she threatened to bite me, I continued, she threatened some more and flounce walked back under the bed all offended at my affront, where she proceeded to groom herself sitting on the cool pillow-case on the cushion I had left for her there last night and which she hadn't touched. 

She's used the litter box but didn't cover... And she has diarrhea too, so no more wet food for her and then I'll start slowly moving her to wet food from kibble.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Congrats on the new addition. Just make sure you don't spoil her. I just hate it when people are overindulgent with their animals!


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Aw, she's settling quickly. 

Evie had chronic diarrhoea for weeks... So I know just how you feel. Keep at it- they'll be best friends with happy tummies soon!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Update: she's using the litter box and she's totally fine. The door is open, but Prince doesn't go into the bedroom. He did a few hours ago and they both cried in fear of each other, standing face to face until she hid under the bed and he left the bedroom.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Abbie said:


> Evie had chronic diarrhoea for weeks...


Oh really?! So it's common, I guess? Was Evie the new adoption or the resident cat?

GT, I never spoil my cats! On the contrary, I treat them like tough, wild animals, same as you do: comfy bed especially bought at pet-store, deli beef for breakfast, warmed cat-house, warmed water, waiting up fretting when they go for a stroll in the forest at night, making sure their ears are scratched to their heart's content, etc.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad things are moving along and she's adapting. Although it might be a bit late and might not be necessary since Prince seems less hostile...did you think of doing a slow introduction?


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Alpaca, this is my idea of a slow introduction...?


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Prince got inside the bedroom and dashed under the bed towards her. She and I were terrified. I put the cane between them on the floor, and sang them the song I always sing my strays to calm them. The 3 of us were lying under the bed and Prince started falling asleep, so he left the room and went to his nap corner in the living room. Okay, I know this song is too monotonous, but my strays like it. :-(


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Aww, she's beautiful! She look's like my beloved Mokey who died about 8 years ago. Her face reminds me of Prince!


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

Cats. You can't rescue just one! :kittyturn

Straysmommy, all the very best of thoughts and vibes to you and both your kitties!

AC

PS. If you don't mind my asking; after rescuing them and bringing them inside, why do you let them back outside at all? Aren't you afraid they won't return? It happens a lot and isn't something I would be able to risk.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you both!

AC, I'm hoping she'll never experience distress being indoor-only, and this is why she was the one chosen, because she hates the streets so much and enjoys nothing in them. In Prince's case, he started being indoor only when he became depressed and lethargic and I had to start taking him downstairs for a couple hours a day. Fortunately, he's terrified of getting lost, so even when we go to the park on strolls he keeps near me all the time and cries if he suddenly can't see me.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Best of luck to you, Prince, and your new little Princess (she's _adorable _by the way!)! I hope things settle down soon for you all, and the Prince and his Princess can start their happy fairy-tail together.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you, Time Bandit! I just had a long conversation with Prince, explained to him why it's a good thing to have Princess with us, he listened attentively for about 5 minutes and didn't attack her. I just can't close her door completely because of the heat in that room. So I alternate between closing it completely and leaving it open in various degrees. I'm very afraid she might get a heat stroke. Prince had one tonight and I thought I was losing him. I didn't know what it was. I cried and cried so hard that he got very afraid of me and went to hide. He'd never seen me cry, not even the night my father died. The moment we arrived back home and I turned on the A/C, he was fine in a second. But he barely made it the 5 floors up the stairs.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Awww! I know you probably say this, but why is he attacking Princess. I mean you said they knew each other, but if they do I thought they will just get along liek that.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

They knew each other on the street which was neutral ground....now she is in HIS territory and taking up HIS space....that would be my guess.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Yep, and things haven't gotten better yet.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Give it time. Sinatra was terrified of Nutmeg the first few times we intro-ed them. It took about 3 weeks for me to feel comfortable leaving them alone together.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I have to leave the bedroom door open because of the heat, and Prince normally ignores her, but sometimes he goes into the bedroom and attacks her under the bed, so in the few seconds until I scare him away from her, I can't see what he does to her. I only hear a lot of "screeching" from both of them.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Update: Prince stopped attacking Princess and now the problem is she believes the bedroom is HER territory and she won't allow him inside. When I let him inside, she gets terribly offended at me and gives me her back, just short of calling me a traitor. She also won't leave the bedroom, and it worries me that she doesn't get any leg stretching exercise.

This reminds me of the movie "The President" LOL


----------

